# OS X Leopard and Active Directory sub domain



## aliensurfer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok, am running Leopard 10.5.5, and am attempting to connect it to the active directory domains at work. We have a main one and then a sub domain for the students, and I am having trouble to get the macs to bind to this one. Need it to do so in order for students to be able to log in, see their group volumes for work and be able to print using our cost per print system. I'm new to this forum so if I have missed a thread along these lines (Leopard and AD mainly) then I apologise and perhaps someone could direct me.

Thanks

Scott


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

In the utilities folder there is an app called Directory Utility, and it may be what you need to set this up. I have never dealt with this kind of thing, so I am not sure how to do it.


----------



## aliensurfer (Sep 16, 2008)

Hi, yeh thanks. I've already used that, I can get the macs to authenticate onto the main domain, OR the sub domain. However, if it authenticates to the subdomain, people cannot log on. However, the printers it needs are on that subdomain, and you cannot see them without being on it. So far, I've had to authenticate to the sub domain, add the printers, unbind the mac and rebind it to the main domain, and set the preferred first domain to search to the sub domain. This partially works, people can log in, connect to their network drives and print, but it asks for authentication still when trying to print and trying to use the internet. From what I've read online though this is a better situation than most. :sigh:


----------

